# Canon Suspends Operations at 3 Plants in China



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 18, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=11326"></g:plusone></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=11326"></a></div>
<strong>From NHK</strong>


Violent anti-Japan protests across China have prompted Japanese precision equipment maker Canon to suspend operations at 3 factories in the country.</p>
<p>Canon says it will stop production lines on Monday and Tuesday as a precautionary measure.</p>
<p>The 3 affected factories are a laser printer factory in Zhongshan, Guangdong Province, a digital camera plant in Zhuhai, also in Guangdong, and a copier plant in Suzhou, Jiangsu Province.</p>
<p>Canon says it will decide when to resume operations there depending on how the protests go.</p>
<p>Japanese electronics giant Panasonic also suspended operations at 3 factories in China through Tuesday after protesters damaged buildings and equipment.</p>
<p>Source: [<a href="http://www3.nhk.or.jp/daily/english/20120917_06.html" target="_blank">NHK</a>]</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## dstppy (Sep 18, 2012)

Protesting: preventing economic recovery since 1000BC


----------



## psolberg (Sep 18, 2012)

kudos to canon. their products may have disappointed me but their stance on where their stuff is made is admirable.


----------



## FarQinell (Sep 18, 2012)

Good on you Canon - close the plants down permanently if necessary.

Don't let Japan be pushed around by bully boy China.


----------



## mws (Sep 18, 2012)

What do they make in the China plants? Most of the higher end camera stuff is still made in Japan, is it not?


Hopefully it's the factory that makes the calculator mouse.


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm currently in China for a business trip, GuangDong area...yes, this is a BIG THING in China right now. Our CM usually pick up & drop me from hotel to factory with Toyota. They now using GM cars to avoid the protestors. We also stay away from Japanese restaurants as well.

Can't wait to go back home USA....


----------



## nicku (Sep 18, 2012)

All canon DSLR's are made in Japan..... but certainly some parts are made elsewhere. i hope not in China.


----------



## mrmarks (Sep 18, 2012)

FarQinell said:


> Good on you Canon - close the plants down permanently if necessary.
> 
> Don't let Japan be pushed around by bully boy China.



History says otherwise, and is one of the main reasons for what is happening in China now.

Rape of Nanking Part I Atrocities in Asia Nanjing Massacre


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 18, 2012)

nicku said:


> All canon DSLR's are made in Japan..... but certainly some parts are made elsewhere. i hope not in China.


Check out the battery in your DSLR. Made in China. So are many non critical parts. Canon keeps assembly and manufacturer of the critical parts in Japan, but not the stuff that is easy to make and not high tech.


----------



## AprilForever (Sep 18, 2012)

NOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I hope the protests end soon! bMay they not interrupt the 7D mark II production...


----------



## Ricku (Sep 18, 2012)

mrmarks said:


> History says otherwise, and is one of the main reasons for what is happening in China now.


That is ****ing stupid. 

So should we europeans still be furious at Germany for all the crimes their nazi regime did against us during WW2? Should we take to the streets and smash Mercedes and BMWs?

I hope Japan pulls out all their companies from China and relocate them to friendlier countries. Japan don't need China, but China needs and wants japanese factories and products.

Worst part is that these demonstrations and riots are silently supported by the chinese government.


----------



## hutjeflut (Sep 18, 2012)

nice now they have another reason to increase prices even more...

i payed 435 euro for my 450d when it came out now a same entry model already costs 525 euro and theat he time i bought it the 40d was 695 euro now the 60d costs 775 euro but its almost due for a replacement already.
lenses went even op more lately some lenses even doubled in prices when the new version came out.

im sure canon wil abuse this event to raise prices even more.


----------



## niccyboy (Sep 18, 2012)

hutjeflut said:


> nice now they have another reason to increase prices even more...
> 
> i payed 435 euro for my 450d when it came out now a same entry model already costs 525 euro and theat he time i bought it the 40d was 695 euro now the 60d costs 775 euro but its almost due for a replacement already.
> lenses went even op more lately some lenses even doubled in prices when the new version came out.
> ...




80-90 euro over 4-5 years isn't that bad I don't think.


----------



## emko (Sep 18, 2012)

Ricku said:


> mrmarks said:
> 
> 
> > History says otherwise, and is one of the main reasons for what is happening in China now.
> ...



Yea just because they are Japanese doesn't mean its the same people who did those horrible things in the past.


----------



## Caps18 (Sep 18, 2012)

mrmarks said:


> History says otherwise, and is one of the main reasons for what is happening in China now.



I thought it was about some uninhabited islands that might have some natural gas...


----------



## SwampYankee (Sep 18, 2012)

See! Nobody likes the 6D


----------



## lola (Sep 18, 2012)

Something tells me the 6D won't be available in December....


----------



## simonxu11 (Sep 19, 2012)

Ricku said:


> mrmarks said:
> 
> 
> > History says otherwise, and is one of the main reasons for what is happening in China now.
> ...


You have no idea what you are talking about


----------



## capital1956 (Sep 19, 2012)

Would you still consider Germany a trust worthy ally if their prime ministers, one after another, visit the underground bunker of Hitler to pay their respect????

That is exactly many recent Japanese prime ministers did. They visited their National Shrine where at least 14 Class A war criminals of Second World War had their Tablets displayed as Japanese National Heroes.

Yes, these current day Japanese ain’t the ones that slaughtered Thirty Million Chinese civilians during the Second World War, but they as a nation is not taking the war crimes they committed around the world including to many US citizens seriously.

As far as they want to believe, is that they were beaten in the Second World War. They as a nation is not willing to face the countless atrocities they committed during the wars. Actually they are gradually removing these already scarce contents there are willing to admit from their text books.

The level of denial is like if Germany says Auschwitz never existed.

Due to the current close relationship between US and Japan, these outrageous behaviors of the Japanese politicians were largely and conveniently “ignored” in US news.

But to the nations around Japan, including China and South Korea, etc, these blood debt will Never be forgotten until either Japan as a nation Sincerely repent for the crimes they committed during world war II and vow to never do that again, or we will have to sleep with one eye open as they may pull another pearl harbor in the future.




Ricku said:


> mrmarks said:
> 
> 
> > History says otherwise, and is one of the main reasons for what is happening in China now.
> ...


----------



## ronderick (Sep 19, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> nicku said:
> 
> 
> > All canon DSLR's are made in Japan..... but certainly some parts are made elsewhere. i hope not in China.
> ...



The EF-S kit glasses and EF-M lenses are made in Taiwan, as well as some of the entry-level DSLR. Nothing too important going on here at the moment.


----------



## simonxu11 (Sep 19, 2012)

capital1956 said:


> Would you still consider Germany a trust worthy ally if their prime ministers, one after another, visit the underground bunker of Hitler to pay their respect????
> 
> That is exactly many recent Japanese prime ministers did. They visited their National Shrine where at least 14 Class A war criminals of Second World War had their Tablets displayed as Japanese National Heroes.
> 
> ...


+10000000


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 19, 2012)

Ricku said:


> So should we europeans still be furious at Germany for all the crimes their nazi regime did against us during WW2? Should we take to the streets and smash Mercedes and BMWs?



Oh, great, a politics discussion on CR 

Being German I'd say Germany has a horrible record for looking for war crimes after 1945 - the companies and bureaucrats were needed to run the post-war government - and the allies didn't press for it because they needed a stable West Germany in the cold war.

But recently the tide has turned and many corporations that are anxious for their public image opened the books on their past, well, the people involved are dead anyway. Looking at Japan I can say that general consensus in Germany is that Japan lacks way behind in discovering their failures in the past. Imho some pressure on Japanese companies is quite understandable, it might be the only way to influence their politicians. 



Ricku said:


> Worst part is that these demonstrations and riots are silently supported by the chinese government.



... afaik the protest are mainly a diversion for the current changes in their top hierarchy? If so, it shouldn't be long until we can resume discussing the real important issues like how many af points the 6d should have had


----------



## cityathrt (Sep 21, 2012)

Came out of lurking just to comment on this thread...

Oh goodness please, just because some Japanese officials visit war memorials (which admittedly portray some unsavory folks in the "national hero" light), Toyota/Canon/those poor souls operating Japanese restaurants in China are also in agreement with those views? 

These protests originally did start over who owns some uninhabited islands known as "Senkaku" in Japanese and "Diaoyu" in Chinese. And yes, potential natural gas reserves on/near these islands is what undoubtedly caused these governments to become partially interested in the first place, but now has turned into a full blown patriotism/digging up of the past by the Chinese who are rioting (what are the Japanese doing? I haven't heard anything on the news channels..).

These factories closing are just the beginning. Many Asian entertainers have also cancelled their Japanese promotions/concerts/etc for fear of getting blacklisted by China as a result. I think the whole situation has become absolutely ridiculous when the protests are breaking in and trashing Japanese restaurants, and flipping over Japanese cars and burning them in the streets -- which most likely belonged to a Chinese neighbor.

Or they could just all hate the 6D and the EOS M. Haha.


----------



## verysimplejason (Sep 22, 2012)

Hey Canon, you can transfer your production to Philippines. Filipinos are hard-worker. It may lower the prices down in Philippines so I can buy one there. I'm buying most of my stuffs here in Malaysia since I'm staying here but would want more Canon presence in the Philippines. Most of my friends there are Nikonians.


----------

